# Mit Brandungsrute auf Hornhecht, Geht das ??



## Blindfisch (1. Mai 2002)

Hallo Angelfreunde.

Pfingsten will ich wieder nach Fehmarn in der Brandung angeln.
Zu Ostern war ja rundum Ententeich.  
Für acht maßige Plattfische hat es dennoch gereicht. :q 
Wir waren in Altenteil.
Den einen Tag hat ein Watangler doch tatsächlich 4 Forellen 
gefangen.Der hat richtig Glück gehabt.
Jetzt aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Kann ich am Tage auch mit meiner Brandungsangel auf Hornhecht angeln oder ist die Rute zu steif und die Schnur zu dick? (Dynasurf Platinium, 3,9m, Keulenschnur mit 0,33er)
Ich würde eine 50g Pose verwenden wollen, direkt an der Keule, gleich darunter das Blei und entsprechend langes Vorfach ?  ;+ 

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe. :z 
MfG
Blindfisch


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Mai 2002)

ja, es ist theoretisch möglich....macht aber keinen spass.
wenn möglich nimm ne spinn oder leichte grundrute und dann eben ne wasserkugel oder eine grösse segelpose.


----------



## Pete (1. Mai 2002)

Warum nicht, aber denk dran, dass das Maul absolut spröde ist und damit Verluste bei einem &quot;steifen&quot; Prügel vorprogrammiert sind...Ich selbst angle nur mit Mefo-Blinkern auf Hornies...(Silber schlank 22gr.) an Mefo-Rute...hier allerdings würde ich dir zu einer Monofilen raten (ne gute 25er reicht)...
Der Drilling wird per 60er Mono ein kleines Stück nach &quot;unten&quot;(3cm) versetzt, das erhöht die Chance, dass er sicher sitzt...


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Mai 2002)

Mit so einem steifen &quot;Stock&quot; bringst Du Dich um `ne Menge Spass!
Ich kann mich nur anschließen : leichte Spinnrute und Blinker &quot;a la Pete&quot; ,Fliegenrute oder eine leichte Posenmontage !


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. Mai 2002)

:z  :z  :z  Hi Anglers also es geht bestimmt mit brandungsrute aber ich kann mich auch nur anschliessen den anglern die es mit der spinnrute oder fliegenrute machen denn ein horni an der spinnrute ist echt ein spass und der würde dir entgehen ich nehme seit letzten jahr eine fliegenrute die ich mit einer stationär rolle bestückt habe und eine geflochtene 0,08 schnurr und das ist ein spass in der rute unbeschreiblich und nochwas habe festgestellt wenn man den drilling abmacht und mit einer 0,35 schnurr einen einzelhaken mit langen schenkel hinten dran macht so ca. 3cm dann hat man die besten erfolge

in diesem sinne viel petri heil

mfg 
andreas


----------



## nobbidick (2. Mai 2002)

Das währe ungefair so, als wenn du mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt  

ersma 
nobbi


----------



## Blindfisch (2. Mai 2002)

Danke für Eure einstimmige Meinung.  
Ich hab mir das beinahe so gedacht.
Je feiner die Angel, um so höher der Spaßfaktor. :z 
Nun weiß ich Bescheid und werde lieber ne Rute mehr einpacken. Soviel Platz nimmt die auch nicht mehr weg.
Wenn ich mit Pose angeln möchte, gibt es da bevorzugte Stellen? ;+ 
 Ich weiß nur, daß der Wind ablandig sein muss,
damit die Pose raustreibt.
Wer Lust hat, kann mir gerne noch paar Tip`s geben.
MfG
Blindfisch


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2002)

Moin!
Zur Rute wurde ja schon alles gesagt. 
Aber warum muß die Pose raustreiben. Jeder Fisch auch die Hornpuper beißen am besten bei auflandigem Wind. Natürlich ist in diesem Fall ein leichter auflandiger Wind besser als volle Pulle Wind wie wir es beim Berandungsangeln gerne hätten aber ablandiger Wind ist in jedem Fall nicht sehr förderlich.


----------



## Blindfisch (2. Mai 2002)

Das mit dem ablandigen Wind hat mir jemand erklärt, der schon auf Hornhecht mit Pose geangelt hat.
Begründung: Damit der Köder zum Fisch kommt. (Mit Pose kann man nicht so weit werfen.)
Da man ja nicht auf Grund angelt, hätte man als zweiten Nachteil bei Gegenwind die Pose sehr schnell am Ufer.
Hat er damit nicht recht?  ;+  
MfG
Blindfisch


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2002)

Naja, mit ablandigem Wind und Pose raustreiben lassen hat dein Kumpel schon recht. Es ist einfach nur so das bei auflandigem Wind einfach mehr Fisch zu fangen ist. So ist jedenfalls die Regel.


----------



## Blindfisch (2. Mai 2002)

Ich werd mal beide Möglichkeiten testen.  
Was wäre eigentlich die ideale Rutenlänge und Wurfgewicht?
Welche Rolle wäre denn gut?
Vielleicht mal paar Modelle nennen.(Rute, Rolle)
Wie immer sollte es gut aber nicht zu teuro sein.
Bin vielleicht 4 - 5 mal im Jahr an der Küste.
Aber Spaß soll es schon machen.
MfG


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Mai 2002)

Also was den Angelplatz angeht ist auf Fehmarn der Strand von Walnau die erste Wahl (ich hoffe Nordlicht gibt mir Recht) !
Ich persönlich fange meine Hornis im Bereich von höchstens 50 Metern vom Ufer. Am besten haben sich statt normaler Posen Wasserkugeln herausgestellt, mit denen solche Weiten kein Problem darstellen.
Als Köder ist ein Heringsfetzen die erste Wahl.
Sollte Dir der Hering mal ausgehen kannst Du auch Fetzen vom Hornhecht selber nehmen.
Doch trotzdem die Pose sehr erfolgreich ist möchte ich Dir nochmal das angeln mit der Spinnrute und leichten Blinkern ans Herz legen :z .


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Mai 2002)

JA, ich gebe mario recht !
ich habe meine besten fänge in wallnau am strand gemacht.
fahre einfach richtung wallnau und bleibe solange auf der strasse bis du fast mit dem wagen ins wasser fährst, wenn du jetzt eine winzig kleine betonmole und eine etwas grössere steinmole rechts davon siehst kannst du auspacken.
kleiner tip, wenn du dich noch etwas über die hornhechte schlau machen willst gib mal hier bei der suchfunktion hornhechte oder wallnau ein, dann kannst du lesen ohne ende.
lass mir welche über !!!!!!!


----------



## Martin1 (3. Mai 2002)

Sind eigentlich schon Hornhechte da?
Gruß Martin1


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Mai 2002)

@ Martin1
Die ersten sind da !!!

@ Nordlicht
Die Betonmole (Süßwassereinlauf) gehört aber schon zum Naturschutzgebiet Wallnau.
Wenn Du auf der Mole stehend angelst bist Du rein rechtlich schon im Naturschutzgebiet (aufpassen, die Ornitologen von Wallnau sind da zimlich &quot;pingelig&quot!


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Mai 2002)

@ Martin 
sieh mal im me`fo und bellyboat forum unter &quot; die schwalben und der raps...&quot; nach da steht einbischen was.

@ Mario
hmmmm, recht hast du aber wenn du dein auto unten am parkplatz abstellst und nicht oben auf dem deich sagt keiner was.......ich angel an der stelle seit ca. 7 jahren auf hornis und es hat nie einer was gesagt.


----------



## Bondex (4. Mai 2002)

*Brandungsrute nicht verkehrt!!!*

Eine ultraleichte Brandungsrute oder Feederrute Matchrute ist zum Hornfisch angeln gar nicht sooooo verkehrt. Ich denke da an das Fischen mit der festgestellten Wasserkugel und sehr langem Vorfach (3m) Erstens kann man mit einer langen Rute weiter werfen und auch auf Distanz gut anschlagen. Eine gute 20er Monoschnur reicht aber auf jeden Fall für den Silberpfeil.
Zum Spinnfischen lieber eine Pinnrute um 2,5-3m. Mittelgroße Stationärrolle mit 150 m 25-30er Schnurfassung sollte reichen. Ich selber fische allerdings mit der Shimano Stradik 5000 oder Baitrunner Aero GT S.8,5 xt7 9010 weil ich diese Rolle auch zum MeFo und Dorschfischen sowieso immer dabei habe. Bei geflochtenen Schnüren immer ein 3-5 m langes Monovorfach davor schalten denn die Biester schöfen sonst Verdacht (Augenjäger!!!)

Gruß Björni


----------



## Blindfisch (4. Mai 2002)

Danke, Danke und nochmals Danke.
Bei Euch wird man immer geholfen! :z  :z  :z 
Auch der Hinweis mit den Suchbegriffen war super.  
Da kann ich lesen ohne Ende. :g 
Was mich noch interessiert: Wenn man am Blinker einen Einzelhaken verwendet, welche Größe Haken verwendet man und welchen Typ?


----------



## havkat (5. Mai 2002)

Moin Blindfisch!
So bummelig Gr.4-5, mittellanger Schenkel, *nicht* geschränkt (der propellert im Wasser und fördert Schnurdrall.) Das Wichtigste: *Scharf* müssen sie sein!
Hornpieper haben ein Knochenmäulchen und gerade auf weite Distanz muss der Haken sicher fassen. Nicht zu leichtes Spinngerät verwenden. 30g WG sollte die Rute schon haben, sonst könntest Du, unter Umständen, das Tänzchen mit einer großen Meerforelle nicht abschließen.  Bei der Schnurstärke würde ich nicht unter 0.22 Mono gehen. Sind immer silberne Überraschungen drin.....
Günstig ist Hochwasser, Sonnenschein und nicht zu bewegte Oberfläche. Dann kann man sie manchmal auf Sicht anwerfen.


----------

